
Ask HN: What does AI mean for you? - moosov
We had a discussion with workmates about the term &quot;Artificial Intelligence&quot; and in a strange manner, every person had an different understanding about it. For some people the AI was a general system, which uses machine learning and for others it was more like a robot which can beat human intelligent. Seems like now days everything is AI
======
joelg
My two cents: beyond Turing-completeness, "AI" can't be well-defined. I don't
believe that there is anything special about human consciousness, and that a
smartphone is "conscious" to some small degree. So I think that as society
explores increasingly AI-y fields, the popular usage of "AI" will shift,
possibly radically, and until then, I'll personally try to stick to more
specific terms.

------
stray
AI is that which is non-biological, builds its own theories/models of what
things mean and how things work, and updates those models when it observes
inconsistencies.

When unable to resolve inconsistencies it would remember the confusion and
with every new thing it learns -- try to resolve, with the new information,
those remembered inconsistencies.

AI is that which would generate novel theories by analyzing similarities in
things it already knows. And of course, it generates its own plans for
attaining any goals it has.

Machine learning is a necessary but insufficient condition. Imo, today's
excitement about ML means that winter is coming.

------
moosov
Heres an example, where are people say that they have an AI project -
[https://www.guaana.com/projects](https://www.guaana.com/projects)

